# are there any places to fish on eglin afb



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

there is a big concrete dock just south of the soundside gate on hurlburt field that i used to bring the kids to at night. we caught plenty of white trout there but they have fenced it off. are there any spots to fish on eglin?


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Theres some good flats down a little from the commissary where the boy scout camp is. You could also go to postal point and fish off the rocks or wade out in the water.


----------

